# JD deck overhaul



## imperial1 (Dec 13, 2010)

After 394 hours this deck needs some attention. I'll sand blast it and then I noticed a crack here and there so will need to do some welding repair prior to refinishing.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How old are we talking about here? I recently did mine too and it looks as though you're doing it right with the bearings removed.


----------



## imperial1 (Dec 13, 2010)

This deck is ten years old. I have replaced bearings and blades before now but never any refinish work to it.


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Please post some pics at each stage of the process. I get all choked up when I see a piece of JD equipment treated/ruined like this.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, at least it's retrievable!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Deck repair- its a blast. My clunker tractors have all basically had their decks rebuilt after dragging em home ( because they were non functional) - depends how bad most are- some ive welded up some( cracks) - others with small holes ive actually used JB weld ( metal was too thin/hard to reach areas).

Only a couple decks ive ever owned ( one was on my brand new 92 white LT12 the other is my 82 dynamark) are actually still all original factory paint.

My 82 is surprising- ive replaced the mandrels, blades are original, and still has factory original 95% rust free top paint on the deck ( just a couple lill spots)while the actual tractor has some minor surface rust- i dont use the tractor much anymore, im trying to preserve it . Ill run it around in the spring tho to give it some exersise.


----------



## imperial1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Progress gaining.


----------



## imperial1 (Dec 13, 2010)

*more progress*

Will finish the final blasting after weld and grinding is done. The mandrels are going along nicely also. Dirty work not over yet.


----------



## imperial1 (Dec 13, 2010)

moving along just some shots of the spindle and making sure grease path is free


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Its looking better - id put more welds on that ( and all ) wheel bracket- i have a 99 weedeater that has factory welded brackets on - and they were all cracked - i welded em all up and even put on reinforcing brackets.


----------



## imperial1 (Dec 13, 2010)

That's a good idea, Thanks. I think I will do that even as my welding leaves alot to be desired. I wished santa would bring me one of those auto darkening helmets. That would make the job much easier, I don't see as good as I used to.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I bot a auto darkening helmit from Harbor freight couple years back - i think it was under $40 ( check their website) - i still use my flip up helmit tho. I used to be pretty good at welding ( took a bunch of welding courses for my old job) - now i rarely do any welding and its marginal or what i call "gorilla welds " - strong but ugly welds.


----------



## imperial1 (Dec 13, 2010)

A little more progress, I've welded up cracks and sandblasted and hammered away alot of corrosion from the deck.


----------



## imperial1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Now I have ground welds down and removed all of the corrosion from the deck, it's time for two thick coats of this SEM brand substrate coating. I have used this on car chasis and brake drums before and I even coated my hay elevator with it prior to repainting this summer. It works real good, goes on pretty thick and hardens leaving a very durable base over bare steel.


----------



## imperial1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Here are the paint materials I used and some more progress from a few days later after substrate base has cured and hardened. Here comes the JD yellow.


----------



## imperial1 (Dec 13, 2010)

The mandrel saga continues and lots of other smaller parts yet to restore. I came across one bent/damaged pulley wheel on one of the three mandrels so will replace it. Most of the real grunt work is done now considering the deck it self is out of the way. Well it's not out of the way it is still hanging for paint cure.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id use some of that paint shield ( the black stuff) on the mandrel housings- will keep them from corroding any further - i paint all my mandrels, i use krylon fusion, because it sticks really good to metal.

The deck is comming along nicely- looks 100% better.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Agreed! Can't wait to see the end result!


----------



## imperial1 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Final reassembly*

Got some time to get back down to the shop and restore some small parts so now can start reassembling this deck. Note in the last pic of this thread the belt routing is incorrect. I had to go back to my old pics to see the original routing, it's been corrected just hav'nt any additional pics yet. Will continue with the reassembly and more pics to follow. I picked up some SS carage bolts and nylon lock nuts for the guard fasteners.


----------



## imperial1 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Progressing*

So here is the correct routing of the belt. Continuing with reassembly. The rear wheels and front rollers OK but will need to make another trip to the JD ddealer for some front wheel kits as the bushings are shot on these here.


----------



## imperial1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Getting the guards inplace


----------



## imperial1 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Need wheel kits*

Now I try my hand at some macro photography so you can see the extent of the wear on these front wheel bushings. Will need replacement wheel kits for these front wheels.


----------



## imperial1 (Dec 13, 2010)

*More of the wheels*

More of the front wheels, there shot.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow! Certainly high mileage looking on the wheels. Nice restoration though. How much you figure you're into this so far?


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

nice job looks like it will last for years


----------



## imperial1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is a breakdown of the cost associated with the job. I went down to the dealer this am. and bought the front gage wheel kits. Paint $63.00 + sand blast grit $20.00 + Paint brushes $5.00 + Stainless steel hardware $20.00 + John Deere dealer $42.00 = $150.00 The mower is done and back on the tractor. I'll get more pics up soon. I hope this would go another ten years as it did the first time around save for replacing belts/blades and mandrels as necessary over time and incident. As I said before this mower tractor has worked real hard for me over the first 394 hours of its life. I have more winter time left so I may take the deck back off and give the tractor itself a once over. If I do I will create another thread for that job.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Cool! Certainly cheaper than buying a new deck. I had done the same thing to mine back in 2001, though the wheels and belt spindles were okay then and so I left them alone, and wouldn't you know it, nearly 10 years after the restore and at least 26 years since the machine was new, it's still chugging away with no signs of self destruct as yet, knock on wood. On mine, I left the belt guards off, as they just trapped wet grass and dirt, and caused things to rust fairly badly. The guards being gone, allows me to keep these areas cleaner and obviously a lot easier to clean as well. Just gotta keep the feet shoelaces and pant legs out of the belts and on and above the operators platform is all. Just a matter of common sense.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks awsome- nice work. Yeah i always try to rebuild a deck before looking for another - sometimes i luck out and come across one better then im trying to fix- that happened on my 97 mastercut- original deck was rotted out, i got the replacement deck off my $25 parts special- which had just been freshly rebuilt ( i went over it anyway before hand).


----------



## MikesRJ (Oct 11, 2008)

Outstanding work. One suggestion though. VHT, a subsidiary of Sherwin-Williams, makes a plastic/vinyl dye that will make those belt covers look brand new. I use the stuff to restore plastic dash boards with outstanding results. You might want to try some. Makes a very nice finishing touch. Also works great on plastic wheels, steering wheels, handles, and any other plastic/vinyl parts on a machine.

Amazon.com: VHT SP941 Vinyl Dye Gloss Jet Black Can - 11 oz.: Automotive


----------



## knotweed (Mar 25, 2010)

Excellent. It's rewarding to bring something back to health. Looks good!!!


----------



## BlindRef (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice project! You did a great job restoring your deck. Hopefully another good 10 years.:cheers:


----------

